
Ask HN: How do you find a trustworthy technical co-founder? - tonydolore
I&#x27;m in the beginning stages of starting a company, and I know that having a strong team will improve the company&#x27;s chance of success. So I&#x27;m trying to figure out the best way to recruit a co-founder that is trustworthy, preferably technical, and has strengths that balance out my weaknesses.<p>Any suggestions?
======
tixocloud
Great question. It's a huge challenge to find someone whom you can trust -
even if they are your friends.

For me, what's important is finding someone who I know can do good work,
someone whom I can trust, someone who understands the journey of a startup and
someone who's willing to learn.

How you find the perfect person could be through your existing network,
meetups, social media, etc. People say you should only work with people you've
had a history with. Well, I wasn't so lucky because none of my friends are
interested in startups. So I had to find new friends. It's a risk but it's
also a risk with friends anyway. What's important is to be clear on your
expectations early on. Go out for a coffee and gauge their interest,
expectations, appetite for risk and their social standing. Go out some more to
get a feel for whether you can trust a person or not. More often than not,
your gut could be your guiding light.

I brought on a friend who shared great enthusiasm at the beginning but has
decided to part ways. Still a friend but it's clear that he's just not into
putting in the hours required.

Since then, I've brought on someone whom I found on social media. We met and
we've had some conversations. We've been very open with our communication
about where we're headed in life, etc. I've validated some of his work but I
have a good feeling about his attitude.

Building a strong team is part of being a great leader - negotiating,
motivating and building a team to achieve a goal. I'm a strong believer that
there are some natural ingredients. Everything else can be moulded and shaped.
Life's a journey so have fun!

